# Automount pen drive



## nu2fbsd (Mar 24, 2010)

I would like automount the pendrive as user. I can only mount it from konsole as root.
`# mount /mnt/flash`
I have edited the PolicyKit.conf to mount-removable and entered the following line in /etc/fstab 

```
/dev/da0 /mnt/flash msdosfs rw,noauto 0 0
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 24, 2010)

Follow the Gnome HAL faq:
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/halfaq.html

In short, make sure dbus and hald are running. Remove the entries you want automatically mounted from /etc/fstab. Make the correct changes in PolicyKit.conf.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 24, 2010)

To get HAL to mount media automatically, it's entry must NOT be in the /etc/fstab file. The same goes for the cdrom entry which may be in there by default.

Is there any way to set up automounting without HAL?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 24, 2010)

You could try amd(8), but whether it also automatically shows up in Gnome, I don't know.


----------



## kpedersen (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh christ amd is complex!

I just wanted to check a tick box that said "Mount entries in fstab when detected" 

Seems to be working though.

But yeah, I don't think it will show up in gnome, but I don't use it. I use OpenCDE


----------

